# Free Disneyland? [merged]



## KevJan (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone taken advantage of Disneyland entrance for free on your birthday?  I saw this advertised on the television and registered on their website.  After receiving notice that we would receive an e-mail with confirmation approximately 2 weeks prior, I have anxiously been awaiting for the e-mail and making flight and accommodation arrangements.  It is now 3 days before the birthday and still haven't gotten the e-mail.  Any suggestions?  What do you think my chances are if I were to just show up at the ticket booth with my birth certificate and driver's license?  HELP!


----------



## sandesurf (Jan 20, 2009)

KevJan said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of Disneyland entrance for free on your birthday?  I saw this advertised on the television and registered on their website.  After receiving notice that we would receive an e-mail with confirmation approximately 2 weeks prior, I have anxiously been awaiting for the e-mail and making flight and accommodation arrangements.  It is now 3 days before the birthday and still haven't gotten the e-mail.  Any suggestions?  What do you think my chances are if I were to just show up at the ticket booth with my birth certificate and driver's license?  HELP!



Hi,  I think a phone call is in order, and check your deleted box. Maybe it didn't make it to your "in" box. My daughter and I both registered for her Jan. 11th. birthday (she's married and lives close by), but I'm the only one that got the e-mail. From what they said, it seems you need that e-mail. Here's a tip though... You don't have to stand in the ticket line, as the security person told us. You can go straight to Guest Services (On the North side, as you come through security). There was NO line there!  
Have fun!


----------



## MattC (Jan 20, 2009)

I was able to get the confirmation right off of the registration site and also in a .pdf file format.  I went with Disney World.

Matt C


----------



## Nanoose (Jan 21, 2009)

The same thing happened to me . . . a week, two weeks, three weeks. . . nothing.  So I thought what the heck!  I will register again and what do you know I got a confirmation right away (within minutes I think).  The confirmation said here is your confirmation to print out, but you were already registered.

I would suggest trying to signup again and see what happens!

I do think you can just show up, but you have to wait in line at the ticket booth.

I wonder if you are with other people, I guess they would have to stand in line anyway . . . 

I can't wait for my Birthday!


----------



## pfaff (Jan 21, 2009)

I got mine shortly after registering. It went straight to junk mail. Titled as: Your Disney Confirmation - Free Admission on Your Birthday‏. It came from this email address: disneydestinations@email.MyDisneyParks.com. Yes its a pdf.


----------



## scooooter (Jan 21, 2009)

ooh!  Thanks for the reminder.  We never got our email confirmation, either!


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 21, 2009)

*Disney*

Disneyland is in California
Disney World is in Florida


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 21, 2009)

*Congratulations & Many Happy Returns.*

The Disney marketing wizards were plenty smart to come up with the idea of letting folks in free on their birthdays. 

Nobody goes solo to DisneyLand.  So the while the birthday guest gets in free, all the friends & family members going in with the birthday guest pay full freight. 

Plus, when the kids see those TV commercials about getting in free on their birthdays, they will be all the more apt to beg Mom & Dad to let them to go DisneyLand free. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## RumpleMom (Jan 21, 2009)

DH chose to go to the Magic Kingdom for his birthday.

He took the one day admission amount of $75 on a gift card because he already had an annual pass.  We used the gift card to purchase things at World of Disney.  It cannot be used on food or beverages.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 21, 2009)

Still haven't received anything, even checked the junk mail.  Tomorrow is the big day so I guess we'll just show up and see what happens.  Wish me luck?


----------



## Icarus (Jan 21, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> Getting Ready to Celebrate my Birthday this weekend!
> 
> Has anyone done the Free Admission on Your Birthday
> at Disney World Orlando.  Which park did you choose?



If you want a park hopper ticket, you can apply the value of the one-park ticket to that. (or any ticket, including multi-day, ap, etc.)

-David


----------



## Icarus (Jan 21, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Disney marketing wizards were plenty smart to come up with the idea of letting folks in free on their birthdays.



Yeah, I also thought it was a clever promotion, but it's still a good deal.

There are several other choices for the free ticket if you are an annual passport holder. One of them is a super fast pass good, I think, good for up to 6 people.

I didn't know that the gift card wasn't good for food.

-David


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 22, 2009)

Missed my birthday in December, but DH is end of January. Does it have to be ON your birthday? If it's a workday, can you go on the weekend?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Blues (Jan 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, no.  From their FAQ:

Q: I can't come on my birthday. Can I get free admission to a Theme Park on another day?

A: Unfortunately, no. The free admission to a Theme Park on your birthday offer is only valid for free admission on your birthday in 2009.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 22, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Missed my birthday in December



I think your free day is this year, in 2009. I don't think you missed it.

-David


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Jan 24, 2009)

Just came back from celebrating my birthday at Disneyland on Tuesday.  Luckily, my 14-year old had the day off from school for a "staff development" day and I took the day off. 

Wow! Was it ever quiet. The park hours were limited (10am-8pm at Disneyland, and 10-6 at California Adventure), but there were no lines at all.  We could get off a ride and get right back on.  We always make sure we are there standing right outside the gate at opening time, but this time it didn't even matter.  We had ridden all our favorites at least 2 or 3 times (Space Mountain, Matterhorn, Buzz Lightyear, Indiana Jones, Spash Mountain, and Thunder Mountain) by noon.  After that we just bummed around and did the rides we normally never do.  The only lines we saw all day were at Pirates of the Caribbean and in the kiddie section, although Dumbo had no line (never seen that before!).  There were long lines for the princesses and characters, however, seems like there are lots of folks with young kids there mid-week.  Our longest line was Peter Pan (20 minute wait for a 1-minute ride) and we noticed that almost every group in line had 1-person also wearing their huge "Happy Birthday" button they give you when you get your tickets.  So, I guess the park would have been even emptier without the birthday people! 
I was chatting with one of the park employees and they said that January is always a quiet month -- good time to come on a weekday.  I think we rode every ride that was open (Haunted Mansion & Its a Small World were closed to take down the Christmas decorations), and we were done with the park by about 5pm and headed home.

But the BEST NEWS of the day was this.  My ticket was free, but I had to pay $69 for my daughter's admission.  Well, when we went to the ticket booth, she got a two-fer because we are Southern California residents.  What I didn't expect was that they gave me a two-fer ticket, as well.  So, we can come back a 2nd time for FREE, but it has to be within 30-days, and the ticket can only be used for the other park.  In our case, Disney California Adventure, but that's fine.  Luckily for us, we've got a couple of holidays coming up, or we could use the tickets on the weekend, (although we'd have to endure the long weekend lines).  I was just surprised they gave me a ticket that allows me to come back a 2nd time for free -- since obviously the 2nd trip won't be on my birthday.  THAT was the nicest birthday surprise of all!

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. Thought it was for 2008 when I think my birthday was on Saturday, so Sunday would work for 2009. DH isn't on a weekend.
Liz


----------



## justin111 (Feb 17, 2009)

*free birthday disneyland or disneyworld ticket in 2009*

free birthday disneyland or disneyworld ticket in 2009
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap_travel/20...2Jq.hSk3Ss0NUE

"Every guest gets in free to one of our parks on their birthday in 2009," Jay Rasulo, chairman of Walt Disney Parks and Resorts, said at a news conference in Manhattan. Visitors will have to show valid identification and proof of birthdate to qualify. Details are available at http://www.disneyparks.com, where birthday visits can be registered in advance.

i don't post in the birthday threads because i'm a stupid jerkface, but happy birthday everyone! you're all going to disneyland!


----------



## Gramma5 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Military get a free 5 day pass!*

Military, active and retired get a free 5 day (one park each day) pass and can purchase up to 5  passes for family and/or friends for $99. each. You can upgrade those passes to multiple parks per day, for $24. We just purchased them( at a military base or Shades of Green on the property)for our family, and now have 1 free one park each day, for my husband and 5 upgraded tickets for $625! And You don't pay tax on them if you buy them at a base.
I'm beginning on seeing some of the benefits of having my husband gone from home for 6 months at a time while I was home raising kids!!!!!! Those kind of benefits plus a retirement check and good medical coverage........
Go NAVY!!!


----------

